# تبي تعرف كيف يشتغل رادار الشارع



## nadhim ali (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
وعدت سابقا بالموضوع واللي هو
doppler radars
واخترت نوع واحد بس واللي هو 
CONTINUOUS WAVE 
وهو الابسط واللي يستخدم كمقياس سرعه او مبين الارتفاع في طائرات الهلوكوبتر او طائرات عموديه الاقلاع

عموما اتاسف لعدم كتابتي الموضوع بالعربيه ومن يريده ما يرده الا لسانه
والسبب ضروفي الخاصه

ملاحظه : اي اساله تفضلو ...
اتمنا لكم الفائده


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللـه خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## kouider (9 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Bow-z (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

.. معلومة مفيدة اخ.نديم .. 

.. مشكور على مجهودك ..

.. وان شاء الله دوام التميز .. 

تحياتي​


----------



## ChE lOrD (12 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخوي Nadhim Aliعلى المشاركة الحلوة وجزاك الله ألف خير. وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## رائدالفتى الأزرق (5 فبراير 2009)

مشطور يأخي نديم 
ولك كل الشكر مع أرق تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------

